# Bluddy French.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy French.

My Auchan/Accorde credit card of 18 months old has split half way along.
So I go to my local Auchan to ask them to arrange for a new one to be sent to me.
The girl says yes and gets on the phone to Bank Accorde who says no problem but it will cost €12 for a replacement and a different pin. 

I complain and point out it was the cheap inferior plastic of their card that failed and I won't pay €12 for a replacement. Tough luck was the reply 

So I am sticking it up with Celotape and if it gets jammed in the Auchan card reader, tough luck. Simple to just use another card, how short sighted of Accorde.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I seem to remember some French bloke using his muck spreader to spray the local council office
With sh$t Ray in protest of something or other. 

Why don't you do the same and YouTube it for us all to have a laugh at? 

Go on! We will all be right behind you! 

(About 200 miles)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I seem to remember some French bloke using his muck spreader to spray the local council office
> With sh$t Ray in protest of something or other.
> 
> Why don't you do the same and YouTube it for us all to have a laugh at?
> ...


200 miles from Newcastle?

I wonder what part of France that would be then.....

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/farmer-who-kicked-up-a-stink-must-pay-the-price-1580740.html

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> I seem to remember some French bloke using his muck spreader to spray the local council office
> With sh$t Ray in protest of something or other.
> 
> Why don't you do the same and YouTube it for us all to have a laugh at?
> ...


Wasn't that Nat West in some rural UK town Barry.?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Might have been Ray come to think of it. 

Maybe a blockade then Penquin.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds like a Lamb to slaughter.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahhh, the French banks. The most profitable retail banking sector in the world. Its like a cartel really.
Until recently it was actually illegal ( i do mean illegal as in against the law) to pay interest on a current account.
The law was changed and guess what? They all decided to continue not paying interest on current accounts ! Incroyable !

So charging you for a new card is inevitable I am afraid


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

French banking practice is perfectly clear......

if it's your money and you put it with them, it's theirs,

they will not talk to you about it, they will not respond to letters or e-mails and they are downright awkward.......

which bank in particular?

Oh yes; BARCLAYS

most unhelpful group I have ever met - we had to submit 110 scanned documents before they would let us open an account....

Needless to say we are moving accounts elsewhere.....

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've never had a problem with Barclays I only opened a new account within the last two years.
I do however bank with Nat West who I've never had a problem with since 1988


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Over the years I think I have had what I consider problems with all my various banks.

Back in the 80's Barclays made so many mistakes I told them they were incompetents and if they were not in the business of printing money they would have gone bust. Their reply was "There are plenty of other banks in the high street Mr. N.

I moved to Nat West Jersey who after 30 years and selling me some not so squeaky clean investments, dumped me to distance themselves from said investments.

Wifes Barclays managed to enter her birthday wrong. So we couldn't access online or speak by phone to anyone about the account for several years until they corrected it.

Present onshore Nat West only allows me a £400 overdraft. As I had been used to considerably more I asked my branch to increase it. After tapping away at a keyboard for several minutes the tellers answer was "Computer says no!".

My present French bank credits money in and then takes it out again at will. Charges for setting up or changing a DD. Charges for accepting a Euro deposit. 

Disillusioned Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Barclays take 10 days to credit international payments from a currency exchange company, Credit Agricole take 2 days from the same company........

Agree with Barclays putting in and taking out at their will, they have been doing that with us recently and we have had more than enough......

"No you cannot have an OD unless you have an investment with us then you can have 50% of that as an OD" 

my response; "we have such an investment with Barclays France with thousands of Euros in it but still no OD facility"

They are a load of bankers..........

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've had a £5000 overdraft for many years (credit zone) with Nat West, it was actually up to 10k at one point because they increase it without asking and I had to request a reduction. However I haven't been overdrawn this century :lol:


----------

